# Sports City teachers



## onTheWay (Feb 14, 2015)

Questions on accommodations for teachers joining Bradenton Prep. Does anyone know where families are housed? I'll be starting in Sept. 2015 and I'm curious of the current teachers opinions of working there and curious about the accomodations. 

Any and all feedback welcome!


----------



## onTheWay (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

Try Auris Fakhruddin Hotel Apartments, they are fully serviced apartments which open at the End of July, I personally will be living there once they open.

Matt


----------



## Math teacher (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey. So I might be heading to the same school. How is it over there? Been seeing horror stories about teaching in Dubai so really would like an honest opinion especially from someone who's been there for a year now. Please reply as soon as possible so I can make final decision. Thanks.


----------

